# Corn raider



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I was out for a quick walk round last night, this was on the other side of a large water trough pulling up spring corn.
He's sitting in the freezer waiting to go into a pie with a rabbit and a couple of squirrels.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Good shooting martin they are not that easy to hit, a nice game pie is on the menu, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Shooting Martin.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks to me that he's pulled his last corn. Good going Martin and love to see naturals out there making it happen.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like some good food is on the way at your house. Hey, who all wants to go to Martins for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice kill! what ammo was used?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> nice kill! what ammo was used?


I mite be wrong but by the bands i would say 8mm to 9mm steel balls, jeff


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicely done, but what is it? I would call it a pheasant over here, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

smitty said:


> Nicely done, but what is it? I would call it a pheasant over here, but I might be wrong.


Yes its a Pheasant over here to.

Martin


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice kill Martin!

Pheasants are a great slingshot trophy..

Is that .050 latex ?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way tp go Martin, good shooting.
Philly


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Martin,
Nice pollo (chicken) you got there man. I bet that was a great shoot you took it down with. Hey, if I let get some tortillas and some mashed potatoe, could I knock at your door for dinner?? Saludos.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! Well done!


----------

